# What do you feed when travelling?



## cdianam (Nov 29, 2010)

I often travel with my two St. Bernards, we attend dog shows so now that I'm feeding raw I have a dilema, how do I manage this when I'm on the road? What do you do in a case like that? Do you bring the meat along(not really an option actually for me) or can I feed something else for a few days?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I would check the grocery stores nearby and grab fresh meat from there. Maybe keep a cooler with ice enough for a few days?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We went on a 10 day road trip with four giant dogs, and we feed raw. I packed a cooler full of frozen meat. They fasted whenever we spent time on the actual road. That lasted about 5 days and the meat was still frozen at that point. We feed at least 10 pounds a day. So depending on how long you're on the road, just pack a cooler an restock at a grocery store halfway through the trip or something.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I've gone camping several times while feeding raw. It was so very easy. Get a cooler and just fill it with a bit of ice. Load it up with frozen meat and feed the meat as it thaws.


----------



## cdianam (Nov 29, 2010)

Great! Well I guess I have to buy myself a bigger freezer for going on trips. 
Thanks to all!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't want to hijack the thread or anything, but what do you do if you are leaving town and must board the dogs? Or leave them with a relative? (who refuses to feed a RMB and whom I wouldn't even trust to make sure they don't choke?) Would you just grind something up for those days? Or do pre-made?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Find a kennel or a friend who is willing. Why should your dogs have to change diet for the sake of other peoples fears?!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Find a kennel or a friend who is willing. Why should your dogs have to change diet for the sake of other peoples fears?!


Well, clearly, :smile: , in an ideal situation. But in the event that its _not_ possible (a more likely scanario), I suppose I would just grind up their normal meals and pre-package them. The actual diet would be unchanged, just the consistency. I am not looking forward to the next time I travel, as I cannot think of ANYONE that would be comfortable feeding chicken parts to my dogs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Find a professional dog sitter, either one that stops by or lives in your home or a kennel. That is what I do and they are usually more than willing to do whatever you'd like with your dogs. Which is a highly possible scenario :wink:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I have yet to travel while raw feeding. I hope to take the dogs camping this summer. I'm going to do as as others mentioned. Just load up a cooler with ice and frozen meat. 

As for boarding, maybe start researching now just in case. i would not leave my animals with somebody who would not follow my wishes.


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just got back from a trip and did something that worked great for 36 hours on the road. I didn't want to have the cooler full of half melted ice so I just packed the frozen meat in one clump wrapped tightly in many layers of newspaper and all taped up. Its a trick I learned from my grandparents. I added some of the little blue ice freezer things and filled the rest of the empty space in the cooler with crumpled newspaper. I think the water from melted ice will speed up the thawing process.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> As for boarding, maybe start researching now just in case. i would not leave my animals with somebody who would not follow my wishes.


There are very few people I feel comfortable leaving my dogs with. None of them would feed my dogs a raw piece of bony meat, and honestly, I respect that and would still want them to watch my dogs just as much. I am pretty sure there would be absolutely zero harm done to my dogs by grounding up their food for a weekend:smile:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Honest Kitchen dehydrated. Easy and the dogs like it.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc said:


> Honest Kitchen dehydrated. Easy and the dogs like it.


But that changes their diet even more? I'd like to still feed them the same food.

Thanks for the help everyone! You can return to the original topic :smile:


----------



## cdianam (Nov 29, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> But that changes their diet even more? I'd like to still feed them the same food.
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone! You can return to the original topic :smile:


it's a very good question you asked, that was second on my list so no problem :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Well, clearly, :smile: , in an ideal situation. But in the event that its _not_ possible (a more likely scanario), I suppose I would just grind up their normal meals and pre-package them. The actual diet would be unchanged, just the consistency. I am not looking forward to the next time I travel, as I cannot think of ANYONE that would be comfortable feeding chicken parts to my dogs.


when we went away, our groomer/friend dog sat for our babies....and does not feed raw at all.

what we did was divvy up their food, put them in pyrex containers and all our friend had to do was take off the lid. she didn't have to touch the food or anything. we gave her a separate container per meal. would that help?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> when we went away, our groomer/friend dog sat for our babies....and does not feed raw at all.
> 
> what we did was divvy up their food, put them in pyrex containers and all our friend had to do was take off the lid. she didn't have to touch the food or anything. we gave her a separate container per meal. would that help?


I think that would make things more feasible, definitely. As long as they don't have to really handle the meat, people are probably going to be more likely to do it. :smile:


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

We've only gone on a day trip so far since starting raw. I put ice packs in a small cooler and put his meat in there for the day. Worked like a charm.

As far as when you have to leave them....I'm not sure that would ever happen with Spike. He goes nuts when left alone for more than half the day. I would hate to have him shut in his crate and only let out when the pet sitter comes to feed and play with them and for walks. He loves car rides anyways. 

If I was to leave him, however, my first choice would be a friend that lives a couple houses over. If that didn't work I would hire a pet sitter. I always have his meals divvied out into plastic bags. Noone would never have to touch the meat.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If I have to board the dogs which I prefer NOT to do, but my last dogsitter has me not in good faith about dogsitters. But since the dogs hate to be away from home and don't want to eat what they normally would be eating, I go the expensive route and send them to the kennel with Ziwipeak, its the only sure fire way I know they will eat their food is to give them something different then what they are used to but similar enough to not cause an upset stomach. 

On a side note, I am trying out a vet tech who works at my vets office this next week for an overnite stay, I hope all goes good.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I was feeding raw on a 2 week camping trip. We only came out of the mountains once for ice. The first few days I fed normal rmb's. Than after about 4 days I went to beef jerky, canned fish and table scraps. Than in the middle we restocked the cooler and I reapeated for the following week. Not sure how healthy it was, but I wasn't eating healthy either:biggrin: We both survived with no issues. I did rinse the canned fish and jerky off with water, to wash away some of the salt.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Honest Kitchen is raw food - in the dehydrated forum.


----------

